

Scalability Lessons We Can Learn from Voat - r721
http://www.aaronstannard.com/voat-scalability/

======
anti-shill
voat is now replacing reddit, just as reddit replaced digg....

digg was ditched for reddit because digg sold out to the corporations....

voat is replacing reddit because of the censorious fascism of reddit
management.

The question is whether other popular dicussion forums will learn the lesson
and abandon fascist censorship policies.

